# BLASC will nicht automatisch Herold aktualisieren



## sectune (12. März 2005)

Hallo Gemeinde,
Ich habe von Anfang an schon ein Problem mit BLASC, ich habe die zur Zeit neueste Version geladen und natürlich ordnungsgemäß installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuerst meine Einstellungen:
-Manueller start
-Automatisch nach neuer BLASC Version suchen

Bei Anzeigeoptionen:
-"Benutzerdefiniert" -> nur "Basic" und "Fertigkeiten und Attribute" an
- Gold anzeigen

-Wissensdatenbank abgleichen

-Ich habe ebenfalls die automatische Versionsüberprüfung bei WoW bei den Addons abgeschaltet.

Jetzt das Problem:
Beim WoW beenden braucht BLASC nur höchstens 2sekunden um alles abzugleichen und am Ende steht 0 neue Daten hinzugefügt, des Weiteren aktualisiert sich mein Profil nicht automatisch bei der Homepage, auch beim langen Warten nicht. Jedoch klappt es mit dem manuellem Upload auf der Page. 
 Ich stelle gerne meine Variables.lua zur Verfügung, vielen dank für die hoffendlich kommende Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fab96 (14. März 2005)

sectune schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gemeinde,
> Ich habe von Anfang an schon ein Problem mit BLASC, ich habe die zur Zeit neueste Version geladen und natürlich ordnungsgemäß installiert
> 
> 
> ...



das Gleiche Problem hab ich auch.

PS: Was ist mit Inventar, wieso sieht man es nicht?


----------



## Regnor (14. März 2005)

Hallo,
schickt bitte eure SavedVariables.lua mit einer kurzen Problembeschreibung an blasc@black-legion.info.
Wir kümmern uns dann um das Problem.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## codpixdeto (15. März 2005)

auch ich hab das Problem, auch E-Mailen oder wirds nen fix geben?

bye


----------



## sectune (15. März 2005)

Ja ich würde mich auch brennend über eine Rückmeldung freuen, ein Satz wie: "in Arbeit" wär schon lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rohan (15. März 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> schickt bitte eure SavedVariables.lua mit einer kurzen Problembeschreibung an blasc@black-legion.info.
> Wir kümmern uns dann um das Problem.
> 
> ...




Wie viele wollt ihr denn haben? Ich meine das scheint ein weit reichendes Problem zu sein. Und das sry, seit die erste neuere Version von BLASC kam. Nicht nur, dass alle 2 Tage eine Neue kommt, die dann wieder probs macht. Ich für meinen Teil verzichte auf die sig ab jetzt. Schade um die Infos an sich, aber dass BLASC so kaum Anhänger findet solltet ihr 

Aber ich update nicht alle 2 Std ein prog, was dann nicht läuft. EDV Verständnis hin oder her. Sry!


----------



## B3N (15. März 2005)

"In Arbeit" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das dort steht 0 neue Datensätze hinzugefügt, ist nicht tragisch, sogar richtig so. Wir überprüfen vor dem Upload was schon bekannt ist und was nicht, hast du also keine uns unbekannten Items, wird auch keine Upload erfolgen der Items, folglich die Meldung 0 neue Einträge hinzugefügt.

Aber das Problem mit deinem Char ist ein anderes und daran arbeiten wir, keine Sorge.


----------



## codpixdeto (15. März 2005)

naja rohan so herablassend hättest es nun auch nicht formulieren müssen, ich bin selbst programmierer und weiß wie schwer es ist solche fehler zu beseitigen, die Jungs suchen ja an dem Problem sonst würden sie nicht schreiben das man ihnen die debug.txt schicken soll.

Was nützlich wäre, wär eine News das man an dem Problem arbeitet, aber wie immer sitzen da nur Menschen dran die das immerhin umsonst und für die community machen und ihre sonstigen aktivitäten in den hintergrund stellen...

einfach mal bissel zeit geben und warten, nicht jede software ist perfekt, windows benutzen auch genug leute obwohl jeder sagt das es scheisse ist (also kann es ja im endeffekt so schlecht nicht sein wenn es soviele benutzen, oder?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

wie gsagt ich benutz auch atm den manuellen upload, der geht prima und da weiß ich das es funktioniert hat und ich denk, dass das problem relativ schnell behoben ist.

bye


----------



## B3N (15. März 2005)

Rohan schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viele wollt ihr denn haben? Ich meine das scheint ein weit reichendes Problem zu sein. Und das sry, seit die erste neuere Version von BLASC kam. Nicht nur, dass alle 2 Tage eine Neue kommt, die dann wieder probs macht. Ich für meinen Teil verzichte auf die sig ab jetzt. Schade um die Infos an sich, aber dass BLASC so kaum Anhänger findet solltet ihr
> 
> Aber ich update nicht alle 2 Std ein prog, was dann nicht läuft. EDV Verständnis hin oder her. Sry!
> [post="83328"][/post]​




Lieber Rohan...

wenn du das Tool nicht benutzen willst oder mit unserer Art und Weise wie wir arbeiten unzufrieden bist, dann deinstallier es, aber erspar uns bitte solche Posts. Das Tool ist Freeware, wir verlangen kein Geld und nehmen auch keines dadurch ein, wir spenden einen Großteil unserer Freizeit in die Entwicklung und deswegen haben wir auf solche Antworten keine Lust, sorry!

Wenn du wie du geschrieben hast, auch nur ein Hauch von EDV Verständnis hättest, würdest du evt. abschätzen können wie scheiss viel Arbeit das ist und es steht dir in keinster weise zu darüber zur Urteilen, da du keinen Einblick hast. Ach noch was, das Problem ist nicht weit reichend, sondern oft hängen viele kleine Faktoren zusammen wie viel auch durch eine Vielzahl an unterschiedlichen UI Mods auftreten (Inkompatibilität etc.), siehst, nu hast auch noch was dazu gelernt.


----------



## Regnor (15. März 2005)

Hallo, ich möchte hierzu auch noch ne knappe Aussage machen.

Wir sind zur Zeit ein kleines Team von 3 Personen, die mittlerweile einen Großteil ihrer Freizeit in dieses Projekt investieren und das, so wie B3n schon gesagt hat, ohne irgendwelche finanziellen Vorteile zu bekommen. Das ganze ist zur Zeit einfach nur Arbeit für uns die wir neben unserer normalen Arbeit erledigen. Deshalb denke ich sollte es verständlich sein das wir keine Reaktionszeiten von X Minuten oder Stunden garantieren können. Und an Wochenenden haben auch wir einfach mal frei haben, unterwegs sind oder sonstwas machen und mal nicht für BLASC Probleme zu sprechen sind. Wer jemand damit ein Problem hast, dann tuts mir leid!

Desweiteren steht groß da das BLASC sich in einer BETA Phase befindet. Wir wissen das das Programm noch nicht 100% Fehlerfrei ist, aber durch das Feedback der vielen Nutzer wissen wir das unsere Versionen von Veröffentlichung uzu Veröffentlichung besser und fehlerfreier werden. Wenn jemand kein Interesse hat den von uns kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellten Service zu nutzen, dann soll er es einfach bleiben lassen.
Zu den SavedVariables.lua:
Leider ist es nicht so das immer und überall nur ein Fehler auftritt. Häufig sind die Fehlerursachen sehr verschieden. Wir haben deshalb auch intern Prüftools entwickelt um die Savedvariables zu analysieren. Außerdem lassen wir uns die Dateien zuschicken um einfach User-Fehler zu finden. Als klassisches Beispiel wäre z.b. -Nutzer hat BLASC Profiler in WoW deaktiviert -  zu nennen. Solche "Fehler" können wir den Nutzern nur kommunizieren wenn wir die entsprechende LUA zur Verfügung haben.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Rohan (15. März 2005)

Leutchens, das kam wohl falsch an. Ich bin schon länger Vanen-User, und ich schätze eure Arbeit sehr!

Mehr als das, ich ziehe respektvoll meinen Hut! Ich finde es spitze, dass uns eine Möglichkeit gegeben wird, Stastisiken zu haben/auszuwerten, darin zu stöbern etc.

Ich habe lediglich mal das gepostet, was sicherlich viele Leute denken! Und das ganz einfach mal ohne Programmierkenntnisse, ohne das nötige know-how also. Und sorry, da bleibe ich dabei, BLASC schreckt da immo mehr Leute ab als es anzieht...

Ich hoffe, dass mein post nicht als Angriff verstanden wird, wie er es leider wurde. Ich habe zwar einige Kenntnisse, aber grade deswegen würde ich es mir nicht rausnehmen, unangebrachte Kritik zu üben.

Nur mal kurz über den Brillenrand der EDV-Brille geguckt müsstet ihr aber einsehen, dass die Probs mit BLASC nicht grade Anwender-Werbung im positiven Sinne ist.

Und auch in dem Punkt nicht mehr nutzen bleibe ich dabei. So lange ich alle 2 Tage ein update fahren muss, und dann wieder irgendwelche caches leeren soll, und es dann trotzdem nicht funzt, lass ich erstmal die Finger davon.

Trotz dieser posts sei euch mein Dank und Respekt gewiss! Und es lag mir nichts ferner, als hier wen zu flamen oder euer prog schlecht zu machen. Ich wollte nur die Augen öffnen hinsichtlich der Gedanken, die Otto Normalos an den Tag legen!

Ich habe einen kleine Hauch B3N, vielleicht mehr als der Durchschnitts-User. Und ja, ich warte gerne noch Monate bis Alles läuft, weil es einfach sauviel Arbeit ist. Umso weniger verstehe ich, wieso ihr euch nicht mehr Zeit gelassen habt mit der Herausgabe?

So, vielleicht hört sich der post nicht mehr "herablassend" an, obwohl ich in meinem obigen post immer noch nach flames, dummen Sprüchen und herablassenden Kommentaren suche. Ich habe (wiederhole nochmals) nur das ausgesprochen was viele denken. Vielleicht zu einfach ausgedrückt...

/bow


----------



## sectune (15. März 2005)

Nochmal von mir ein fettes Danke, wenns nicht so ankam sorry, wollte nur Gewissheit haben ob der gemeldete Fehler in Arbeit ist. Ich würde mir ja nicht die Mühe machen und  mich im diesen Forum reggen lassen wenn ich das Tool nicht geil fände und was dazu beitragen möchte, nochmal ein fettes Lob an dieser Stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (15. März 2005)

@Rohan 


Ich weiss doch das du schlänger hier User bist, nur kam das für mich als Angriff rüber und ich war darüber natürlich nicht grad erfreut wie du meinem Post entnehmen kannst. Aber damit sind die Fronten ja nun geklärt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

